# Meyers E-60 Quick lift



## one ton dually (Feb 13, 2004)

My question is will the Meyers E-60 hydrulic's be able to lift a 9ft Fisher blade.Im putting a plow setup together with what i have laying around the yard.I want to use the E-60 unite couse it's brand new,and will make a easy install on my 1979 F350 4X4 dually with a L&L 460 swap kit.This kit put's the P/S pump up were the traditional Fisher pump would be.So rather then using the Hydrulic belt driven pump,and doing major rehabing to make it fit I would rather use the electric/hydrulic E-60.One other question,and that is how is the reputation of the Meyers E-60 unite.Thank's for any help with this.


----------



## JMR (Feb 24, 2003)

The E-60 should have no problem lifting a 9' Fisher. I see some of are smaller city dump trucks using E-47 with 10'+ road blades. Anyway the blades look big and heavy, but none the less its a Meyer E-47. So, I say go for it, E-60 no problem.


----------



## one ton dually (Feb 13, 2004)

That's the reply i was hoping to get!!!!The E-60 unite I bought has almost no use on it,and it was bought at the begining of this seseon,and then I bought it for $200.00.Talk about being in the right place at the right time.


----------



## JMR (Feb 24, 2003)

That was a good deal. A good used E-60 should go for $500-600. I wish I could find one for $200 for a spare.


----------



## one ton dually (Feb 13, 2004)

I got REAL lucky.The Guy has a silly amount of money,and didn't care.He just wanted it gone.I offered to take care of all his plow need's for the rest of the seseon,but he said don't worry about it.Once again WoW.I had to pinch myself when I was told the price to make sure I wasn't dreaming!(LOL)


----------

